# Ive got a Onkyo tx-sr876, do i need a BFD?



## Madhouse (Apr 3, 2010)

Newbie alert should go off.  

Do i still need a BFD now that i have my Onkyo with audyssey and whatnot.. 

regards

Mads


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Madhouse said:


> Newbie alert should go off.
> 
> Do i still need a BFD now that i have my Onkyo with audyssey and whatnot..
> 
> ...


You don't need either, but the BFD does provide superior EQ results when used properly.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Adding an eq might be overkill but it depends on your goals. :bigsmile:
Is the system going into a dedicated room or a living room? 

Matt


----------



## ToBeFrank (Feb 27, 2010)

lsiberian said:


> the BFD does provide superior EQ results when used properly.


I agree. I was able to mostly eliminate ringing that Audyssey didn't touch.


----------



## Madhouse (Apr 3, 2010)

Its for a dedicated Cinema.. with concrete floor and walls. a couple of small rugs,.

When using the onkyo for eq i think im missing some of the 'middlebass area' 

so i was kind of wondering if a BFD would help out here.. its not that expensive.


----------



## porksoda (Feb 25, 2010)

Madhouse said:


> Its for a dedicated Cinema.. with concrete floor and walls. a couple of small rugs,.
> 
> When using the onkyo for eq i think im missing some of the 'middlebass area'
> 
> so i was kind of wondering if a BFD would help out here.. its not that expensive.


you should do a rew sweep and post it. Before running aud and after run aud preferably.

You may have a null that you are missing... i had a similar issue and i was able to resolve it by placement/phase/bfd.


----------



## Madhouse (Apr 3, 2010)

porksoda said:


> you should do a rew sweep and post it. Before running aud and after run aud preferably.
> 
> You may have a null that you are missing... i had a similar issue and i was able to resolve it by placement/phase/bfd.


I intend to this weekend if not sooner.. only thing is.. i only have the old RS spl meter. i hope it will do allright.. 

thanks..


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Madhouse said:


> I intend to this weekend if not sooner.. only thing is.. i only have the old RS spl meter. i hope it will do allright..
> 
> thanks..


It should work fine.


----------

